# colnago CT1



## andesman (Mar 17, 2005)

this is my colnago ct1, my favorite bike also...its a record/fsa/mavic build with deda bar/stem/seatpost and slr saddle
sometimes i use mavic cosmic carbones on it..


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*I like it!*

I've heard that this is one of Colnago's less acclaimed but nicer rides. Carbon's all the rave now but a nice ti back will last forever. Very nice color too.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I agree,really nice bike!*

The CT2 was my first choice when I was placing my order for a new steed this year,but just as slo mo mentioned,it was going to be a whole lot longer wait on this frame versus the Dream,my second choice,(which in my opnion makes for a better racebike anyway).The Colnago factory just doesn't keep these frames in stock and have to start from scratch when the order is placed,so I was told.
Anyway,I like the way you pieced the bike together.Enjoy your new steed...it's a beauty!


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

*How much to ask for a (Used) 2003 CT-1?*

We're tying to sell my wife's CT-1 (no, the actual one, not some 58!!!) in 46cm sloping. 

The bike is in good shape, but some paint scratches, etc. Nearly full Campy Record, with Phil Wood Ti BB and chorus cranks. 

The drivetrain is like new (replaced cassette w/ Centaur and chain) and the cranks and BB are new. 

Wheels are Open Pro/Record hubs. 

Thoughts on a realistic asking price? Thinking $2500 is fair, but would someone actually pay that?


----------

